# Identifying pocket watch



## ryanvler (Sep 30, 2020)

I haven't posted on something like this before so i'm sorry if i've done anything wrong.

I've been given a family heirloom from my grandmother who sadly has dementia and can't remember any information about the watch.

The only thing I know is it was given to a family member in Australia around 1910s.

I'm trying to understand how to open the backing of the watch where there's an engraving. I can see on the back a small lip where I assume you can open it but I don't want to damage it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I want my grandma to see the back of it again before she passess.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

ryanvler said:


> I can see on the back a small lip where I assume you can open it but I don't want to damage it.


 It's usually a question of getting your thumbnail into the lip and it should open like it does at the front. Check where it's hinged to see which way to lift it.

Nice watch. Do you know anything about R J A?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2020)

"R.J.A. lever" is not a watch company.
The initials stand for, "Retail Jeweller's Association" and apparently the "Association" of the time had watches made to their specific standards.
Many R.J.A. signed dial watches appear to have been sold in Australia.

See I know my stuff, :character0275: no I did not just google, no no no no no

I did, I googled, the shame


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

As regards opening the back I am usually successful with pocket watches using the suction cup off my satnav holder. Attach the cup and twist.

Saves scratching the case.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

eezy said:


> As regards opening the back I am usually successful with pocket watches using the suction cup off my satnav holder. Attach the cup and twist.


 If it's a hinged back cover you really don't want to be twisting it!

:thumbsup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

spinynorman said:


> It's usually a question of getting your thumbnail into the lip and it should open like it does at the front. Check where it's hinged to see which way to lift it.
> 
> Nice watch. Do you know anything about R J A?


 I agree, fingernail under the lip and move slightly from side to side, should pop open

The movement should provide additional information on age, it is likely to be Swiss, it is worth noting there are many pocket watches assembled from cases made by one manufacturer, with various movements from another manufacturer and a dial signed with the company or in your case association who specified them. It doesn't make your watch any less special given its heritage.



eezy said:


> As regards opening the back I am usually successful with pocket watches using the suction cup off my satnav holder. Attach the cup and twist.
> 
> Saves scratching the case.


 Noooo! Don't twist it has a hinge!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nick Parr 1977 said:


> "R.J.A. lever" is not a watch company.
> The initials stand for, "Retail Jeweller's Association" and apparently the "Association" of the time had watches made to their specific standards.
> Many R.J.A. signed dial watches appear to have been sold in Australia.
> 
> ...


 No shame. You googled it so we didn't have to. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2020)

spinynorman said:


> No shame. You googled it so we didn't have to. :biggrin:


 What's funnier is the guy only wanted to know how to open the back, I didn't even answer that :rofl:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Interestingly @spinynorman and @Nick Parr 1977, if you Google the "Retail Jeweller's Association" nothing immediately relevant seems to turns up. I must take a look at my own resources to see what I can find out about the history of this body. One useful site that I did locate online provides a list of (links to) current "Jewelry Trade Associations" of which there are quite a number. The location of this site is: gia.edu/UK-EN/jewelry-trade-associations.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

@Nick Parr 1977 @Always"watching" Mikrolisk says "R.J.A. Lever" with that figure was registered by Thommen AG/Revue Thommen in 1924. That might actually be telling us that Thommen made watches for the Retail Jeweller's Association. More research needed.

http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php?site=280&suchwort=rja&searchWhere=all


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Not much research, @Nick Parr 1977 already did it - this RJA retailed by F J Dunn of Timaru, New Zealand, through the Retail Jewellers' Association of the Commonwealth. Several other jewellers out that way sold RJA watches. Good googling, Nick.


----------

